# X728 snowblower adjustment



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

With pictures, click here. PLOW CHAIN

Rob


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

I'll say you thing for you rubadub, you sure keep your equipment clean! Great idea using the lift to move around the blower, saves on the back. I like the way you post your work, thanks for sharing with us. Bye


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

The adjustment on that chain isn't as critical as you are treating it. You do want to keep it snug and not let it hang loose, but you could adjust it by eye and be fine. The auger being out of round isn't that unusual, as it isn't that critical for a snow blower. If it were a jet engine or a propeller or engine crankshaft, then yeah, it would have to be perfect. A snow blower? Not so much. I have seen blowers that had the auger and blower fan bent to hell that still worked perfectly 20 years later. They vibrated a bit, but they worked fine.

That said, I do like your lift for the blower. Its really nice to have something like that to move it around without having to have it mounted or throw your back out trying to shove it around. :cheers:


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

Country Boy said:


> The adjustment on that chain isn't as critical as you are treating it. You do want to keep it snug and not let it hang loose, but you could adjust it by eye and be fine. The auger being out of round isn't that unusual, as it isn't that critical for a snow blower. If it were a jet engine or a propeller or engine crankshaft, then yeah, it would have to be perfect. A snow blower? Not so much. I have seen blowers that had the auger and blower fan bent to hell that still worked perfectly 20 years later. They vibrated a bit, but they worked fine.
> 
> That said, I do like your lift for the blower. Its really nice to have something like that to move it around without having to have it mounted or throw your back out trying to shove it around. :cheers:


Your right on not that critical, but over my 70 years of fixing things because I didn't have the money to buy new I try to put things on the money.

Thanks Country boy and Bulldog.

Rob


----------

